# Meet John the Percheron Gelding LOL.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So we FINALLY got John cut today. He has been acting like such an *** in the pasture, he has been tied for a couple of days and will remain so until his little hormones get leveled out a bit. Then as soon as he is healed up, we are gonna start working him and Bessie on the wagon. *YAY*, since I can't ride him 'til I get a saddle to fit.

Anyway, let me introduce Big John, the Perch gelding.










You can tell he is a little sore by the way he is standing in this pic.









In a way, I am glad we waited as long as we did because I love the huge cresty neck on a draft horse, it makes them look so much bigger and stronger than a flat neck.









He was a little depressed and feeling a little feminine so I spent some time brushing him all out and agreed to braid his mane for him. I need to get some baby oil after his tail. He has got the start of a rat in it.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Was he proud cut?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, until today, he was completely intact. Now he is completely gone. The brain surgery was a success. LOL.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ hehe, I like that "brain surgery" He's a beautiful horse


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He is really really beautiful. One of my dream horses, a big beautiful Perch.

I'll be right over to pick him up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Okay, he had some driving about a year ago and has about 6 rides under saddle in Feb. Good luck with him ;p

Kidding LOL, I don't think I could part with him. He is going to be such a sweetie now that he is losing his "studly impulses" . I am now looking for a perfect draft saddle to get him going again.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwww I always love John!! Now I love him even more hehehe that's great you finally got that done, and the braids..just that extra touch of lost manhood lol jk he looks like he loves them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No.

Not good.

Not good at all. 

See, there's something really really wrong with this picture, and you should be ashamed (*wags finger of shaaaammmeee!*) of it.

The problem is that John is still in your pasture. I will forgive you if he is in my pasture by noon tomorrow. Or else. 




*rawr*.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha.........


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

He's SO gorgeous. <33
Rocco is a draft X. He kinda looks like you took a draft and shrunk it down with a shrink ray. LOL.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Haha, that's how my mustang Dobe is. If I put him and John side by side, they have the exact same confo and appearance, only John is over a foot taller and weighs 900 pounds more. LOL.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Rocco is a little, insy winsy bit smaller than Dobe. He black with a white blaze...pretty little man. x3


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is sooooo handsome! I don't think I could have parted with him either. He's gonna be amazing under saddle!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

In picture 5 he's like hey! What did you do with my testicles? xD beautiful draft though


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

John is a handsome fella! Glad the "brain surgery" went well. Please keep us updated with lots and lots of pics!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he is amazing under saddle. I did have the opportunity to ride him a few times in Jan/Feb and the only thing that I didn't absolutely love was his trot. It was so darn animated that it was like doing 90 mph over speed bumps. LOL. That will get better though when I have the time to actually ride and train on him to slow him down and level him out. Right now he is kinda the colt with no cruise control but wonderful brakes. ;p

Roro, I tried to tell him that the vet's dog ate them but he wasn't trying to hear that. 

And I will certainly be posting the crap out of some pix when he starts on the wagon and I get to ride him again.


----------

